# Betsie River



## dumontr (Mar 9, 2012)

Any word on the betsie? haven't been in 2 weeks. went 2-4 two saturdays ago. Any updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was upthere from last thurs till sunday and i hooked one fish all week. very slow and alot of suckers. not sure whats going on but the water was perfect, but when you start seeing suckers you know what that means.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep, caught about 20 suckers on Sunday on a river just south of the Betsie. Awefull early to be seeing that many already where I was fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I must have been fishing a different Betsie River than everybody else, became I JUST came back from my trip up there and I watched one sucker caught, compared to about 200 steelies. Guys may as well have been tossin cig butts in there because they're were lipping everything from jigs to spawn!


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Fished there Sunday and everyone I talked to never even had a bite. Stood by the dam and saw a few fish trying to jump over it, every one was very dark. Water temp was up to 51


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

The Betsie is smoking hot right now.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

you think the rain theyre calling for this weekend will shut the fishing down?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Btek said:


> The Betsie is smoking hot right now.


 
You are correct, 85 degrees in TC right now, I'm in a board meeting and the AC is cranking. 

Water last weekend in Betsie bay was 54 degrees, water at the Frankfurt Peir Head was 44.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Steve_D said:


> I must have been fishing a different Betsie River than everybody else, became I JUST came back from my trip up there and I watched one sucker caught, compared to about 200 steelies. Guys may as well have been tossin cig butts in there because they're were lipping everything from jigs to spawn!


Something smells 


RH


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I live in interlochen, on S. Betsie river rd. I was wondering if anyone ever had any luck, between grass lake and green lake. I will 
90degree corner on that twotrack back there. I've always wanted to fish in that area. Has any one had any luck for trout, or stealhead? Just curious before I go wading in their this may in trout season, I don't want to waste my time in there. Looks like a great place, current is very slow, and so peacefull down through there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Are these warm water temps going to make the fish run up spawn and then peace back to the lake? Heading up this weekend to fish friday and saturday but dont want to warm water to make for a lack of fish, im still going either way just looking for an opinion on where to fish, should I look for a quicker rapid because more oxygen or the deeper cooler holes. Just looking for an idea, thanks

Aaron


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

huntnfish247 said:


> Are these warm water temps going to make the fish run up spawn and then peace back to the lake? Heading up this weekend to fish friday and saturday but dont want to warm water to make for a lack of fish, im still going either way just looking for an opinion on where to fish, should I look for a quicker rapid because more oxygen or the deeper cooler holes. Just looking for an idea, thanks
> 
> Aaron


The Betsie is not going to have a spring run this year, again it is the Betsie River, some years are better than others, not much consistency.

Fish have already spawned and left, fish had access to the river all fall and winter due to high water levels and mild temps.

The guys fishing Frankfurt and Elberta, not catching steelheads, guys trolling, not catching steelheads, there are no fish to come. We never got a push of silver fish, just winter fish headed to the gravel in the really high water ten days ago. Those fish have spawned and left. 85 Degrees for three straight days is not what steelhead like.

I hope I'm wrong, and a cold rain brings another shot of fish, but I doubt it.


----------



## Drewkil (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't listen to that guy he's a ****er


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

There done!!


----------



## Drewkil (Mar 15, 2008)

Caught 10 today.....fish er were......b I t c h e s


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

It's all like no wayyyyyyy Peter griffins got a moustach y'all 

Drewkil did you get those bouncing douches off bottom?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Drewkil said:


> Caught 10 today.....fish er were......b I t c h e s


how were yoy fishing? talked to a reputable betsie angler and after the hwatwave he didn't touch a fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Drewkil said:


> Caught 10 today.....fish er were......b I t c h e s


Good 11th post! Were they red horse or white horse suckers? Thanks for the report! Keep them coming!


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Went out today on the upper stretch and fishing was great.theres fish on every piece if gravel. Lots of fish and lots of fun....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone know how the lower sections of the river are (grace rd down to the bike path). I have a friend that lives up there and have heard of lots of trees down from the snow storm. I like to float the lower section in a kayak but I'm wondering if it's passable?


----------

